# Vibration when accelerating, mounts going bad?



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

quoting an email my buddy sent me since its his girlfriends car....

_Quote, originally posted by *buddy* »_
It occurs at speed above 30mph and only under load (accelerating lightly) if I accelerate fast it isn’t as bad. If I let of the gas at anytime it totally stops.. is it wheel balance, tranny mount, engine mount, drivetrain? 

this is why i deal with mk1s, very easy to fix...
we are almost at the point where we think its a good idea to get rid of the car now because its had one problem after another. thanks for your help
-Simon


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Vibration when accelerating, mounts going bad? (2mAn)*

simon, read this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3908976
someone had the same issue and we went through all the possibilities there. i could copy and paste the whole thread, but this way might be easier for you to read buddy
















good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Vibration when accelerating, mounts going bad? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

awesome thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 3eyedentity (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: Vibration when accelerating, mounts going bad? (2mAn)*

I have the exact same problem as described. Did you find out what the problem was?


----------

